

Ask HN: How much would you pay for a solid presentation template? - bartekurbanski

Hi,<p>We are trying to figure out the right pricing strategy for our presentation templates for sale. Currently we charge $19 for a set of 65 unique slides (PowerPoint and Keynote version included in the price). You can check it out here to get an idea: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pitchdeck.improvepresentation.com<p>Do you guys think it&#x27;s too expensive or even too cheap? Maybe you&#x27;d never buy a template in the first place?<p>Thanks!
======
ses
Honestly - nothing... I think having a template (beyond perhaps styling and
branding which most companies have already defined) for a presentation of any
kind seems wrong. Any presentation, whether it is a pitch or a technical
seminar, should reflect the person giving the presentation. Their vision,
personality and expertise should be projected and to do that you need the
presentation to be truly unique. A good presentation isn't defined by a bunch
of slides or a specific format. Sorry to be so negative, but I am the sort of
person that would happily pay a few dollars for some things I felt had good
value and saved me some time, but a presentation slide deck isn't one of them.

A personal presentation / slide critique and suggestions for improvements I
would maybe pay for if I felt it was a really important presentation, but I
don't know if that is a viable business either.

~~~
bartekurbanski
Thanks for you input ses. It is a little harsh but this is what we wanted -
real opinions from real people. I agree with you that a presentation should
reflect the person giving the presentation but in terms of content & story to
be told, the design itself can be tricky and time consuming.

~~~
ses
No worries, I am just one person who doesn't fall into the target market for
your product - there may well be many valid scenarios where a having template,
particularly with a good design could be useful. There are all kinds of
different presentations requiring slide decks so maybe you just need to find
the right niche?

